# Kneebar



## SammyB57 (Jan 14, 2005)

What is your favorite application of the kneebar?

From half-guard bottom, guard bottom vs standing, reverse mount, turtle?

I am just looking for opinions as I am trying to add this submission to my game.


----------



## ace (Jan 14, 2005)

Flying Kneebar


----------



## shane23ss (Jan 14, 2005)

SammyB57 said:
			
		

> What is your favorite application of the kneebar?
> 
> From half-guard bottom, guard bottom vs standing, reverse mount, turtle?
> 
> I am just looking for opinions as I am trying to add this submission to my game.


It's good to be able to work it in from different positions. Just be careful cause locking the legs causes your hands to be in use and their's to be free. This can leave you open for a pounding.


----------



## ace (Feb 23, 2005)

shane23ss said:
			
		

> It's good to be able to work it in from different positions. Just be careful cause locking the legs causes your hands to be in use and their's to be free. This can leave you open for a pounding.



Good poit But if U are going to use it 
u shoul expect to get hit before the the tap or snap


----------



## Mr_Scissors (Feb 24, 2005)

Absolutely, Ace! You don't have a hold "locked in" unless you can keep your grip while you get punched/kicked/bitten etc. 

My instructor often says "sometimes, you've gotta take a punch to give a punch, so make sure your punch counts more!". 

As for positioning for the kneebar, I tend to apply it form half-guard bottom most of the time.


----------



## NotQuiteDead (Mar 22, 2005)

I'm not very good at kneebars, the only time I really get them is during scrambles.


----------



## JDenz (Mar 27, 2005)

I really don't like the kneebar very much for a scramble positions.  If I go for a knee bar I want to start it from a dominate postion and make sure that I have it.  Kneebars are the hardest leg locks to finish in my opion and therefore the most dangerous.  Almost everytime you see a kneebar fail you see a guy that was winning lose.


----------



## ace (Mar 27, 2005)

JDenz said:
			
		

> Kneebars are the hardest leg locks to finish in my opion
> 
> I agree 100% with this of all the Leg Submissions the are Verry Tuff
> to Finish. Heel Hooks & toe Hold are far easyer & more Effective.


----------



## JDenz (Mar 27, 2005)

wow it has been along time since we agreed on anything grappling my friend lol.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm a white belt and we're not supposed to use them until blue at the school where I train!


----------



## Lisa (Apr 15, 2005)

I have yet to land a proper knee bar, I understand the mechanics of it, but getting it to work has been a hard task for me to accomplish, plus, usually I am busy fighting off enough attacks on my arms and upper body and sometimes forget to attack the legs..hopefully this will change someday


----------



## arnisador (Apr 15, 2005)

We've practiced a few and I see their utility, but we're not supposed to use knee and ankle locks yet as ankle locks especially can go on so fast. I'd like to be able to use them from the guard, though!


----------



## JDenz (Apr 16, 2005)

Y they are tough on the legs


----------



## JKogas (Apr 16, 2005)

The kneebar from the half guard works VERY well (for me).  That seems like an awfully high percentage move.  You don't have to worry (as much) about losing position to hit it because you're already on the bottom to begin with.

-John


----------



## JDenz (Apr 20, 2005)

from half guard you have to be very careful not to get your face caved in with punches.


----------

